# Spraying Beardless barley for broadleaf?



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

I’m looking at possibly spraying my beardless barley I planted into a field that I’m breaking in and was wondering what can I use to kill off broadleaf. Would 2,4d work? I’m trying to be as cost effective as possible.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

You would need to tell us what growth stage the barley is in . Was it planted last fall or tis spring .


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

endrow said:


> You would need to tell us what growth stage the barley is in . Was it planted last fall or tis spring .


It’s spring barley. Planted it 4days ago.


----------



## MFhayguy (Mar 16, 2019)

It needs to be min 6 inches and or have 4 tillers to spray. I'd go with LV6 (24d with something else added), dicamba (for hard to control weeds) and a sticky (adjuvant / surfactant) like li700.


----------

